# Der "Mecka Thread"



## curry4king (3. April 2006)

Das kennt bestimmt jeder das irgendwelche Anwoner sich belästigt fühlen und gleich nach unten eilen um die Störenfriede auf ihren komischen Fahrrädern zu beseitigen..... 

Das ist in unserm Dorf besonders schlimm und da hab ich mir mal gedacht mach ich mal ein Thread auf wo alle Sprüche der Anwohner reinkommen..

z.B mir und meinem Kumpel ist passiert und zwar wir waren an der GS auf soner alten TT (40 jahre alt oder so) und da kam so ne Oma und hat uns fotografiert und wollt damit zu Polizei   weil wir angeblich den kleinen Kindern die schöne Plate kaputt machen...einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. April 2006)

Hau mit deine beschissene Bremsen ab, ich will schlafen(mein Standart)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2006)

jo also das ist doch mal ne gute idee  Wir wurden gestern vom Schulgelände einer bereits seit einen Jahr geschlossenen Schule, von der polizei runter geschmissen. Sie wollten uns anzeigen wegen Hausfriedensbruch. Da hatte warscheinlich irgent son alter rentner langweile und hat die Bullerei gerufen.


----------



## curry4king (3. April 2006)

Ich mit meinen zwei Kumpel haben versucht so nen sau schweren Blumenkübel  (mindestens 150 Kilo oder so) an sonem Matschiegen Schei** Wettertag wegzurollen neben ne Funbox da hätt eman soo geil drauf fahren können.

1 ne Stunde haben wir gebruacht den 3 meter zu bewegen weil wir uns die ganze zeit selber feertig gemacht haben wie man nur auf so ne idee kommen kann und dann fast am ziel angekommen da komm da so nen blöder Gemeinde Futzi und wir durften den wieder zurück rollen XDDDD was für ne Action


----------



## trialco (3. April 2006)

Vor nen paar Monaten fuhren wir im Holland Pavillon anna EXPO bei uns, nach 2-3 Stunden spaß, kamen die Bullen, und behaupteten, das wir randaliert und die Scheiben ( ca. 5cm dickes Panzerglas ) kaputt gemacht hätten, bestimmt, und danach sind wir in den Scherben rumgehüpft...


----------



## roborider (3. April 2006)

Wir wurden heute vollgepflaumt, weil wir beim trialen mit ca. 3m zu wenig Sicherheitsabstand zu den parkenden Autos hatten.


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2006)

gibs eigentlich irgent eine Möglichkeit mit den Bullen kein stress zubekommen. Einverständniserklährung des besitzers etc.? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## ph1L (3. April 2006)

Also ich bin heute gefahren und das Wetter war schön...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (3. April 2006)

_Wenn du das noch enma machst dan Beiss ich dir in den Reifen ! _


----------



## Monty98 (3. April 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> gibs eigentlich irgent eine Möglichkeit mit den Bullen kein stress zubekommen. Einverständniserklährung des besitzers etc.? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht???



ich sag zu den polizisten immer das gleich:
"das ist ein wettbewerbsrad und ich darf es laut reglement nicht selbstständig manipuliernen"
entweder die schaun dumm und lassen mich in ruhe oder die schicken mich dann weg

edit: das sag ich natürlich nur bei solche stvo-geschichten


----------



## ringo667 (4. April 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> gibs eigentlich irgent eine Möglichkeit mit den Bullen kein stress zubekommen.


 
Kannst ja mal einen fragen ob er die Pistole trägt, um seinen Minderwertikeitskomplex bez. seines Geschlechtsteils zu kaschieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (4. April 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> gibs eigentlich irgent eine Möglichkeit mit den Bullen kein stress zubekommen. Einverständniserklährung des besitzers etc.? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht???




Die sind doch immer ganz nett. Schlimmer sind Securities, besonders die jungen mit kleinergleich Haupschulabschluss.



NEulich wurde ich auch von zwei fleißigen Revierpolizisten (im Osten Abschnittsbevollmächtigter ABV) wegen fahrens auf dem Bürgersteig angehalten. Wollte dann das klassiche Argument bringen, dass es sich nicht um ein Fahrrad sondern ein Sportgerät handelt. Noch bevor ich meine Stimme erheben konnte, meinte die Polizistin: "Da ist ja gar kein Sattel dran, dann ist das kein Fahrrad, sondern ein Sportgerät. Damit darf man nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen" Schon war mir der Wind aus den Segeln genommen und ich musste klein beigeben.  

Das heißt, auch bei den Ausreden immer schön innovativ bleiben.


----------



## sensiminded (4. April 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja mal einen fragen ob er die Pistole trägt, um seinen Minderwertikeitskomplex bez. seines Geschlechtsteils zu kaschieren...



geil-glaube damit hast du dir dann einen kumpel fürs leben gemacht  

mich haben heut auch zwei bullen in der fuzo bequatscht-radfahren verboten und so, naja bin dann eben sinnlosen stress vermeidender weise abgezogen! meinten wenn ich damit auf der straße fahren würde, müssten sie es mir das rad einziehen-geht das???


----------



## Benjy (4. April 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> ...meinten wenn ich damit auf der straße fahren würde, müssten sie es mir das rad einziehen-geht das???


dürften sie EIGENTLICH nicht... aber die finden meist irgendwelche wege und möglichkeiten^^


----------



## bub01 (4. April 2006)

hi,
also heute war echt geiles wetter. ich habe mir gestern endlich mein erstes trial gekauft und hatte mich richtig gefreut ein bisschen rum zu gurken. 
natürlich haben mich gleich drei omis und opis angemeckert. 
ich glaub ich druck mir ein t-shirt wo drauf steht: "beschwerden bitte an:
0175..." lol
mfg
paul


----------



## KermitB4 (4. April 2006)

Hallo

bei uns auf dem Land ist das irgendwie ganz anders. Da wird höchstens erstaunt geschaut oder auch mal aplaudiert, wenn es jemand sieht.

Natürlich haben wir bei uns im Dorf keine großen öffentlichen Plätze, wie z.b. in Frankfurt oder so, wo es viele Hindernisse gibt. 

MFG


----------



## bryson (4. April 2006)

heute am bahnhof wars auch mal wieder lustig... 
sind die mauern hochgesprungen und das hinterlässt reifenspuren   kommt da son rentner was weiß ich, meint uns blöd anmachen zu können und heult uns erst mal voll, dass "er" das ganze zeug bezahlen tut mit seinen steuern was wir "zerstören" und wir die mauern sauber machen sollen usw. OK er quatscht und quatscht, da mussten wir n freundliches kommentar ablassen 
dann meint er, dass er jetzt die polizei holt LOOL  naja er hatte das handy in der hand und drohte damit, zitterte dabei 
wahrscheinlich hat er angerufen  sah nur noch wie er dumm da stand und vll so tat, als ob er anrufen würde... konnten uns dieses dumme gelaber net mehr anhören sonst wärs eskaliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (4. April 2006)

Hallo

ich denke, wenn man die Leute nicht gleich anpflaumt, sondern normal mit ihnen redet, dann lässt sich oftmals bestimmt eine einigung finden. Darum versucht es mal auf die freundliche Art und habt respekt vor dem Alter - ihr werdet schließlich auch nciht jünger.

MFG


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. April 2006)

schliesse mich diesem an


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2006)

wie wärs mit nem T-Shirt wo drauf steht:

How am I driving?
Call: 0180-BiteMe


----------



## jockie (5. April 2006)

bryson schrieb:
			
		

> heute am bahnhof wars auch mal wieder lustig...
> sind die mauern hochgesprungen und das hinterlässt reifenspuren   kommt da son rentner was weiß ich, meint uns blöd anmachen zu können und heult uns erst mal voll, dass "er" das ganze zeug bezahlen tut mit seinen steuern was wir "zerstören" und wir die mauern sauber machen sollen usw.


Der gute Mann scheint die letzten 12 Jahre und damit die Privatisierung der Deutschen Bundesbahn verpennt zu haben. Die Bahnhöfe - und großteilig die Flächen davor - sind Eigentum der DB Station & Service AG.  
(Zugegeben: Hauptanteilseigner dieser AG wird sicher die BRD sein)



			
				bryson schrieb:
			
		

> OK er quatscht und quatscht, da mussten wir n freundliches kommentar ablassen
> dann meint er, dass er jetzt die polizei holt LOOL  naja er hatte das handy in der hand und drohte damit, zitterte dabei
> wahrscheinlich hat er angerufen  sah nur noch wie er dumm da stand und vll so tat, als ob er anrufen würde... konnten uns dieses dumme gelaber net mehr anhören sonst wärs eskaliert


Oh, schön, die Pseudotelefonate mit der Polente...großes Kino! Vor wenigen Wochen in Heidelberg auch gehabt.
Oft hilft da ein saloppes "Das ist aber nett, dass Sie die Polizei rufen, ich habe mein Handy nämlich dummerweise nicht dabei und dann können wir das mit den Personalien wegen der Beleidigungsanzeige ja gleich klären".

In diesem Fall half aber etwas noch simpleres: Engelsgleichen Unschuldsblick aufsetzen, gar nichts antworten, nur noch Trackstand, alle weiteren Passanten schulterzuckend angucken.
Die Frau Blockwart fühlte sich dann plötzlich so unwohl in ihrer Rolle, dass sie gegangen ist


----------



## Pellenheimer (6. April 2006)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> Vor nen paar Monaten fuhren wir im Holland Pavillon anna EXPO bei uns, nach 2-3 Stunden spaß, kamen die Bullen, und behaupteten, das wir randaliert und die Scheiben ( ca. 5cm dickes Panzerglas ) kaputt gemacht hätten, bestimmt, und danach sind wir in den Scherben rumgehüpft...


jööööööö... malte warst du dabei als sie uns mit 4-5 autos voller bullen vom pavillon geholt haben ...als wir gesehen haben das die kommen sind wir auf die graskugel auf dem dach geklettert und eine einzelne arme sau musste die 5 stockwerke hochlatschen und uns auffordern das wir das gelände verlassen...
der max war damals auch dabei.....


----------



## Pellenheimer (6. April 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich denke, wenn man die Leute nicht gleich anpflaumt, sondern normal mit ihnen redet, dann lässt sich oftmals bestimmt eine einigung finden. Darum versucht es mal auf die freundliche Art und habt respekt vor dem Alter - ihr werdet schließlich auch nciht jünger.
> 
> MFG




aber wie du weisst gibt es immer wieder leute die zum meckern geboren sind .... die haben wir sogar im trialfreundlichem friburg


----------



## Trialar (6. April 2006)

Als ich wieder mal im Wheelie(nicht mit dem Trialbike) durch die Stadt cruiste, machte mich so´n alter Sack an und meinte vollen Ernstes



> ...Ist schon schwierig, auf zwei Rädern zu Fahren...





und als ich ma über die Schienen sprang, meinte ne alte Frau ganz erschrocken:



> *JESSES, DIESE JUGEND; TZ TZ TZ...*


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2006)

cool find ich ja auch imma die Kinder die immer fragen Kannste auch´n Hochstarter.


----------



## esgey (6. April 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich denke, wenn man die Leute nicht gleich anpflaumt, sondern normal mit ihnen redet, dann lässt sich oftmals bestimmt eine einigung finden. Darum versucht es mal auf die freundliche Art und habt respekt vor dem Alter - ihr werdet schließlich auch nciht jünger.
> 
> MFG



LOL,

dann komm ma nach Berlin!!!

Da kannste dich gerne mit solchen, mit Yogi-Tee vollgedröhnten, Althippies unterhalten. Die erzählen Dir dann erstmal Ihre ganze Lebensgeschichte und irgendwann isses abends.

Für solche Fälle hab ich mir dann mal nen hieb- und stichfesten Argumentationskomplex zurecht gelegt.

"Halt die Fresse, hau ab!"

Klappt super. Wenn man das möglichst aggressiv von sich gibt, sich dabei auf sein Vorhaben (irgendwo hoch/runter springen) konzentriert, hauen die meistens nach dem zweiten Argument ab.  

Falsch ist: Sich mit diesen Besserwissern auf ne Diskussion einlassen. Ihnen erklären, dass wir ja gar nix beschädigen und wir hier nur notgedrungener Weise fahren, weil es in Berlin leider nix für uns gibt.

Dann kommt immer:"Das versteh ich ja, *aber*...." (bla, bla, Lebensgeschichte erzähl...)

Deswegen:"Halt die Fresse, hau ab!"

Notfalls halt, Schläge anbieten.  (aber freundlich bitte   )


----------



## KermitB4 (6. April 2006)

Hallo

da lob ich mir doch, dass ich auf dem Land wohne, wenn ich das so lese mit  wem ihr euch so immer rumärgern dürft. 

Ich denke, das mit dem Passanten beschimpfen oder anbrüllen würde ich nie machen. Wenn dann würde ich die einfach links liegen lassen und weiter fahren. Gegebenenfalls Kopfhörer aufsetzen  

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (6. April 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> cool find ich ja auch imma die Kinder die immer fragen Kannste auch´n Hochstarter.




HOOOOOCHSTARTER!!!! ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! geil!!!!!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. April 2006)

heute 18 uhr in dresden hinter der semperoper auf dem gelände der sächsischen staatsoper. beim reifen flicken zwischen den rädern der anwesenden musiker/sänger. wir saßen dort um nicht auf der zufahrtsstraße den verkehr zu behindern. das hat aber einige der fahradbesitzer nervös gemacht und so kam der sicherheitsdienst: "könnt ihr beweisen, dass das eure räder sind?"  
"wir flicken hier nur die reifen."
sicherheitsdienst: "ist schon auffällig, dass ihr das hier zwischen den Rädern macht. warum nicht da vorn oder dort hinten?"  
"weil wir hier den platten hatten und hier keinen behindern. sollen wir auf der straße die zufahrt blockieren?"
sicherheitsdienst: "könnt ihr beweisen, dass das eure räder sind? 
"wieviele räder ohne sattel stehen denn hier noch so rum? das sind sportgeräte. sollen wir mal aufs hinterrad gehen? beweisen sie dass das nicht unsre räder sind."
Sicherheitsdienst: "hier werden so viele räder geklaut."
"klar, wir flicken hier auch die reifen von gerade geklauten rädern."
sicherheitsdienst: "dann rufen wir halt die polizei."
"nun denn mal los."
sicherheitsdienst: "wenn ihr euch nichts vorzuwerfen habt ist es ja kein problem."
"was ist das für ne logik? sie müssen mir ja auch nicht beweisen, dass das ihre schuhe sind. blah blah blah... ach hier fotos aufm handy. meins zu hause vorm schrank, seins zu hause im keller."
sicherheitsdienst: "na dann ist ja in ordnung. da könnt ihr auch weitermachen."


----------



## trialsrider (24. April 2006)

Geile Story Xmut....immer schön sowas zu hören...
ihr habt aber auch perfekt reagiert finde ich!


----------



## Scr4t (24. April 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> heute 18 uhr in dresden hinter der semperoper auf dem gelände der sächsischen staatsoper. beim reifen flicken zwischen den rädern der anwesenden musiker/sänger. wir saßen dort um nicht auf der zufahrtsstraße den verkehr zu behindern. das hat aber einige der fahradbesitzer nervös gemacht und so kam der sicherheitsdienst: "könnt ihr beweisen, dass das eure räder sind?"
> "wir flicken hier nur die reifen."
> sicherheitsdienst: "ist schon auffällig, dass ihr das hier zwischen den Rädern macht. warum nicht da vorn oder dort hinten?"
> "weil wir hier den platten hatten und hier keinen behindern. sollen wir auf der straße die zufahrt blockieren?"
> ...




LoooooL


----------



## KermitB4 (24. April 2006)

Hallo

am Wochenende war ich abens so gegen 19 Uhr mit meinem Trial-Bike unterwegs. Ich wollte die 300 Meter bis zur Trialhalle mit dem Bike fahren und bin den Gehweg entlang geradelt. 

Mir kam ein etwa 50 jähriger Mann mit seinem großen Hund entgegen. Als ich an den beiden vorbeistrampelte, rannte der nicht angeleinte Hund mir hinterher und ich fuhr schneller und bekam auch Angst als er die Zähne fletschte und mir ins Bein beissen wollte. Der Besitzer versuchte ihn zu rufen, aber er hörte erst mal nicht. 

Dann begann die Konversation:

"Wenn der Hund mich beisst, ist die Kacke am dampfen" rief ich. "Fahr weiter du Spinner! " musste ich mir nachbrüllen lassen. Da ich sowas nicht auf mir sitzen lasse, habe ich gedreht und bin zu ihm hingefahren. "Erstens möchte ich mit SIE angesprochen werden, zweitens hat der Hund angeleihnt zu sein, drittens bin ich kein Spinner und ich würde ihnen empfehlen mit solchen Äußerungen aufzupassen" das alles sagte ich in einem freundlichen aber dennoch bestimmenden Ton.

"Wer so auf den Mauern herumhüpft, der muss sie nicht alle haben und der Hund muss nicht angleihnt sein"  -  "Wie ich wo auf welcher Mauer herumhüpfe ist wohl mal mein Problem, vorallem wenn ich das mit dem Besitzer der Mauer abgeklärt habe - und laut Gesetz hat der Hund angeleihnt zu sein vorallem wenn er den Radfahrern hinterher rennt."

Dann ist er etwas ausgerastet: "Wenn du was von mir willst dann steig von deinem Fahrrad ab, ich hab keine Angst vor dir!" (Hat ihn wohl etwas genervt dass ich dabei die ganze Zeit auf dem Bike balanciert habe )

"Ich stehe direkt vor Ihnen und habe auch keine Angst vor so einer Knackwurst wie Ihnen, aber dennoch würde ich Ihnen empfehlen den Hund anzuleihnen, weil hier genügend Fahrradfahrer unterwegs sind."

"Hau ab du *********" sagte er - "Du kannst mir mal den Hobel ausblasen" war meine Verabschiedung.

Gut dass der jeden Abend zur selben Zeit mit der Töle Gassi geht, und mein Vater den auch nicht leiden kann. Laut seinen Aussagen, hat er mal eine Firma gehabt, die er Insolvent gemacht hat. Er meinte ich soll ihn das nächstemal Pleitegeier nennen. 

MFG


----------



## jockie (24. April 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> sicherheitsdienst: "na dann ist ja in ordnung. da könnt ihr auch weitermachen."


Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Stimme solch _mündiger Bürger_ bei Wahlen genausoviel zählt wie meine...*kopfschüttel*



			
				KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dass der jeden Abend zur selben Zeit mit der Töle Gassi geht, und mein Vater den auch nicht leiden kann. Laut seinen Aussagen, hat er mal eine Firma gehabt, die er Insolvent gemacht hat. Er meinte ich soll ihn das nächstemal Pleitegeier nennen.


Mensch Junge...war ein Auto in der Nähe?! Dann hättest du schnell gedanklich schalten müssen: Vor dem Hund fliehend aufs Auto hüpfen, Besitzer guckt raus und ist gleich Zeuge für deine Nötigungsanzeige. Bessere Konstellation gibt's doch nicht mehr?!


----------



## sensiminded (25. April 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit nem T-Shirt wo drauf steht:
> 
> How am I driving?
> Call: 0180-BiteMe




Ich hatte vor ewiger zeit mal nen geilen aufkleber mit fast identischem text:

How am I driving?
Call 0800 - F(u)ck You (natürlich das u nicht in klammern, nur wegen zensur)

p.s.:hab letztens schon mit dem gedanken gespielt son aufkleber fürs auto zu basteln!


----------



## KermitB4 (25. April 2006)

Hi Jockie,

leider war kein Auto in der Nähe, nur ein Altkleidercontainer, und der ist zu hoch. Ich werde mir aber was einfallen lassen.

MFG


----------



## Schevron (25. April 2006)

Nicht unbedingt gemecker, aber trotzdem lustig.
Neulich bei unsrer kleinen session in HD:
2 alte omas laufen an uns vorbei als Matze grade aufm Altglaskontainer springen will, sagt die eine: Wenn der jetzt da hoch springt krieg ich n Herzinfarkt 

ein paar schritte später sagt die andere: Das is das Alter, das verwächst sich (ich nehme mal an sie meinte uns damit, wäre aber auch lustig wenn sie die äußerung ihrer Freundin meinte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (25. April 2006)

sowas ist doch lustig. 

ich bin der meinung man sollte da nur die positiven und netten sachen in erinnerung behalten. wat soll man sich denn von so paar deppen stressen lassen die meinen da groß rummeckern zu müssen? die machen das sicherlich nicht nur beim trial so, sondern sind auch im restlichen leben die großen meckerfritzen die immer ihren negativscheiß ablassen müssen. wat solls?

also ich hab bisher noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht...immer nur ungläubige blicke mit was für nem komischen bike man da rumfährt und das wohl der sattel gezockt wurde.viele fragen dann auch interessiert was das denn fürn bik eist etc, und kleine kinder staunen sowieso immer.

ich finds auf jedenfall asi wenn man da rumpöbelt und die leute anschnauzt...wenn die anfangen kann man ja immer noch zulangen


----------



## funky^jAY (25. April 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich denke, wenn man die Leute nicht gleich anpflaumt, sondern normal mit ihnen redet, dann lässt sich oftmals bestimmt eine einigung finden. Darum versucht es mal auf die freundliche Art und habt respekt vor dem Alter - ihr werdet schließlich auch nciht jünger.
> 
> MFG



genau 

wenn man sich da groß aufregt, rumschnauzt, etc und sich danach nen zweites loch in arsch freut das mans dem meckerfritzen mal so richtig gezeigt hat ist man ja im endeffekt auch keinen deut besser als selbige


----------



## misanthropia (25. April 2006)

also... hier in NRW ist das so dass eine Lizenz mich von der STVZO freistellt. ich dürfte somit sogar ohne bremsen fahren. Nur eben nicht mehr bei Dunkelheit. ist wirklich so. ansonsten überall bis mich jemand wegschickt.

ich wurde einmal von einer Frau angepamp die meinte, dass ich die Mauer zerstöre wenn ich darauf rumfahre. Sie wird davon dreckig.

meine reaktion war nur "den dreck macht der regen weg, auf der mauer sitzt man nicht und ihr Hund kackt grade auf den gehweg. guten tag"

die Polizei ignoriert mich hier eigentlich immer. die fahrradpolizei ist mein privater fankclub. nur das ordnungsamt in essen ist zumkotzen, die haben zuviel zeit


----------



## V!RUS (26. April 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> "den dreck macht der regen weg, auf der mauer sitzt man nicht und ihr Hund kackt grade auf den gehweg. guten tag"



  Ah, wie geil, so schnell wär ich nie auf sowas gekommen. 

Ich wohn auch in NRW, woher hast du so eine Lizens. Und was darfst du damit dann genau machen?


----------



## NoBreaker (31. Juli 2006)

Hab mal ne Frage^^ Wo wohnt ihr in NRW? Münster oda nähe?^^ Achja...
Kumpel von mir war letztens mal wieder in BS unterwegs auf einmal kommt da so ein kleiner türkischer Junge zu ihm und sagt echt zu ihm "Kannste den Trick nochmal machen den de Nächstes mal schon gemacht hast?" XDD Anderes kommentar von ihm "Kannste mal nen Heckstarter machen?" XD oh man rofl^^

MfG


----------



## hopmonkey (1. August 2006)

ey kannste ma deine sig kleina machn lan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (1. August 2006)

NoBreaker schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnt ihr in NRW?



Ich wohn in Ahaus, ist bisschen in der Nähe von Münster. Kannst ja am Mittwoch mit nach Köln kommen.


----------



## fruxs (1. August 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> heute 18 uhr in dresden hinter der semperoper auf dem gelände der sächsischen staatsoper. beim reifen flicken zwischen den rädern der anwesenden musiker/sänger. wir saßen dort um nicht auf der zufahrtsstraße den verkehr zu behindern. das hat aber einige der fahradbesitzer nervös gemacht und so kam der sicherheitsdienst: "könnt ihr beweisen, dass das eure räder sind?"
> "wir flicken hier nur die reifen."
> sicherheitsdienst: "ist schon auffällig, dass ihr das hier zwischen den Rädern macht. warum nicht da vorn oder dort hinten?"
> "weil wir hier den platten hatten und hier keinen behindern. sollen wir auf der straße die zufahrt blockieren?"
> ...




 gut gekontert


----------



## NoBreaker (1. August 2006)

Ne, mein vater wohnt nur innanähe Münster (ALtenberge), da bin ich erst am 11.08 wieda. Außerdem is mein Monty noch net fertig =((((( 

Es muss doch jeder sehen...^^


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. August 2006)

Mach deine Sig. echt mal kleiner. Ich will die garnicht sehen


----------



## NoBreaker (2. August 2006)

Sooo da habters   xD


----------



## andre35i (3. August 2006)

ach in rostock ist aless ok...kein meckern kanst in ruhe trialen...und die leute staunen noch und klatschen...


----------

